# ZBLL trainer program?



## rowehessler (Nov 26, 2010)

I've been learning ZBLL lately, but I find it pretty annoying to set up for cases and reviewing new cases that way. I think that the best way to "test" oneself on these algorithms would be a scramble generator set to give out only ZBLL combinations. For example, instead of having a fully scrambled cube after the scramble, you'll just have a ZBLL case. I think this could easily be done, but it'll be useless for just beginning because you would get a ridiculous amount of cases that you haven't learned yet. Would it be possible to restrict the scrambler to only a few cases instead of the entire set of ZBLL? It's kind of hard to explain, but I think this would help a lot of cubers learn ZBLL and inspire other people to learn too. If anyone has any knowledge on how to make something like this, please respond! Thanks.
-Rowe


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 26, 2010)

No, that's wouldn't be possible. I say try doing the inverse of the algrithom, then the normal algrithom, over and over again.

Edit: It is possible, but would take years, and you need to be a super-professional programmer.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 26, 2010)

There's a ZBLL scrambler in IRC.

But if you want a trainer to only show cases that you know, I don't know of anything.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 26, 2010)

Rowe Hessler, because I feel like you're a nice guy, and I'm a nice guy, I have uploaded this for you. Yes, it is possible, y3k9.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 26, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> No, that's wouldn't be possible. Edit: It is possible, but would take years, and you need to be a super-professional programmer.


 
wat. >_>
@OP: There are a few, and I recall seeing a screenshot of an LL trainer that you could select ZBLL on too...
#rubik has one, but I'll try to find a better solution...


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 26, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Rowe Hessler, because I feel like you're a nice guy, and I'm a nice guy, I have uploaded this for you. Yes, it is possible, y3k9.


Link doesn't work. And I said it was possible, but would be really hard. ZB, yes, there might be one but I don't know. As I said it'd be hard, but I'm no computer expert.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 26, 2010)

Already updated the post. Actually, the guy just made a text file of all the ZBLL scrambles (or possible just inverted algs, I'm not sure, I haven't checked it).


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 26, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Already updated the post. Actually, the guy just made a text file of all the ZBLL scrambles (or possible just inverted algs, I'm not sure, I haven't checked it).


Well that'd be easy. Nice.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 26, 2010)

Rowe, you use zz? Cool, you'll be amazing with zbll.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 26, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> Rowe, you use zz?


And he said that... where?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 26, 2010)

He is starting to learn ZZ*.
He does not "use" it.


----------



## AnnoyingApple (Nov 26, 2010)

Would it be possible to have a complete set of images like these and let's say you hit the spacebar or something, then one image will pop up and you'll figure out the ZBLL alg for it. It's not exactly what Rowe has asked for, but it's a suggestion.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 26, 2010)

AnnoyingApple said:


> Would it be possible to have a complete set of images like these and let's say you hit the spacebar or something, then one image will pop up and you'll figure out the ZBLL alg for it. It's not exactly what Rowe has asked for, but it's a suggestion.


That'd be hard to learn from because cubing requires more of a tactile kinesthetic learning sequence, that'd be like learning to solve the cube without a cube at hand .


----------



## irontwig (Nov 26, 2010)

It wouldn't be that hard. Preferable you would use a list of non-speed-optimized algs (e.g. Helmstetter's) and you would tell the program which COLL cases you wanted to test. It would just be a bit of work.


----------



## frogmanson (Nov 26, 2010)

What I do when I learn ZBLL is to solve the cube normally and then when I get to PLL I perform a pure flip alg.


----------



## riffz (Nov 26, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> No, that's wouldn't be possible. I say try doing the inverse of the algrithom, then the normal algrithom, over and over again.
> 
> Edit: It is possible, but would take years, and you need to be a super-professional programmer.


 
LOL

The only problem I can see is that people recognize the different sets differently, and since you usually need to look at 3 faces, you would either need to decide on which AUF to display each case from, or somehow allow the user to choose this as well.


----------



## irontwig (Nov 26, 2010)

Why would you need a picture of the case when you've a generator alg?


----------



## qqwref (Nov 26, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> would take years, and you need to be a super-professional programmer.


lmfao

You could just write all the ZBLL setups into a text file, and output random AUF + random ZBLL setup + random AUF. Pretty sure that's more or less what the IRC one does. It wouldn't be TOO hard to have them organized by cases, although it would be a bit more work.


----------

